
The Innovator Who Introduced Cherry Blossoms to the US - jpamata
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/archaeology-and-history/magazine/2018/03-04/cherry-blossoms-come-to-d-c-/
======
Eurongreyjoy
When I lived in DC I had very mixed feelings about the impact of the Cherry
Blossom Festival. On one hand its creates a ton of Tourism Revenue for the
city, on the other the streets and parks become over crowded and you see the
increase in litter and pollution at the parks.

I never heard this story and was only familiar with the story the Mayor of
Tokyo donated the trees to establish friendly connections with the capital.

A quick search to the Wikipedia page though includes some detail about the
Fairchild family.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Cherry_Blossom_Festiv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Cherry_Blossom_Festival)

~~~
tvanantwerp
I'm always torn--I love to see the cherry blossoms, but hate wading through
the crowds of tourists.

~~~
Eurongreyjoy
Everyone wants their Facebook photo with the Jefferson Memorial in the
background. I just wish they were aware enough to obey basic traffic rules and
avoid walking in clearly marked bike lanes.

------
thedailymail
When I saw the headline, I expected this article would be about Jokichi
Takamine, a biotechnology pioneer from Japan who paid for the 2000 sakura
trees donated to DC by the governor of Tokyo. I wasn't aware of the
Fairchild/Marlatt stories, so it's interesting to see how the multiple
historical threads converge.

[https://pubs.acs.org/subscribe/archive/mdd/v04/i12/html/12ti...](https://pubs.acs.org/subscribe/archive/mdd/v04/i12/html/12timeline.html)

------
OhHeyItsE
Fun Fact: The largest collection of Cherry Blossoms in the United States is in
Branch Brook Park in Newark, NJ

[http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2016/03/the_story_behind_br...](http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2016/03/the_story_behind_branch_brook_parks_cherry_blossom.html)

[https://www.newarkhappening.com/cherry-blossom-
festival/](https://www.newarkhappening.com/cherry-blossom-festival/)

------
brudgers
related, Fairchild Tropical Botanical Garden in Miami,
[https://www.fairchildgarden.org/](https://www.fairchildgarden.org/)

~~~
matthewmcg
You can also visit his house in Coconut Grove (the Kampong) but advanced
reservations are required. It's worth it:

[https://ntbg.org/gardens/kampong#tours](https://ntbg.org/gardens/kampong#tours)

------
tejohnso
I thought it was going to be about the chocolate treat[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_Blossom_(candy)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_Blossom_\(candy\))

